# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Wages & all those nice things

## AmithS

Hi Everyone,

Can someone help me with the following please,

1.  Do you calculate leave days based on normal hours worked i.e. 45 hours a week or do you calculate based on all hours worked including overtime.

2.  In your experience whats the best way to do leave i.e. give the employee there full 3 weeks when its best for the business (and deduct for any other days taken) or let them take leave a few days at a time as required?

3.  Does anyone have a template for a payslip or can advise on what needs to go into a pay slip for hourly earners

Thanks in advance

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

The method used to calculate leave is dependent on how you pay the staff. if you pay hourly(not the rate, but actual hours worked) then you calculate leave as 1 hour per 17 worked. if you pay weekly, 1 day per 17 days and if you pay monthly then 1,25 days per month if working a 5 day week and 1,5 if working a 6 day week.
Most employees, particulalry in food business, prefer 3 consecutive becuase they travel home and have that cost etc.

----------

Dave A (01-Mar-11)

----------


## Martinco

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 2.  In your experience whats the best way to do leave i.e. give the employee there full 3 weeks when its best for the business (and deduct for any other days taken) or let them take leave a few days at a time as required?


In the e.g. Iron and steel industry you have to give the employee not less that 10 consecutive workdays leave and the rest can be split as and when.(Assuming the employee has completed a year.)

----------


## AmithS

Thanks guys,

Sterne would those hours used for the calc be normal hours only or include OT hours ?

Thanks,

----------


## Martinco

Overtime hours do not accrue any leave. So you only use standard hours e.g. 40 or 45 hours per week depending on normal hours worked.

----------

